# Need advise on doe (link provided)



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm looking at the doe below as a candidate for our first doe (also first goat ever). Her lactation seems very long, milking for 14 months. What are the disadvantages of milking this long? Does anyone milk their does this long?

Check her out and let me know what you think. I know very little about udders but hers seems a tad on the saggy side :shrug: Or maybe she's not bagged up in the picture. This will be a family milker not a show goat. Any critique appreciated.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... rch=MYRTLE

Thanks,

Michelle


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

You sound like you want the same sort of goat I do! from what I've heard there is not a problem with milking for a long time. I have a friend who has been milking a goat for 5 years straight!
I know nothing about udders so sorry no help there.... she certainly is a pretty girl!
M.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She does not look to be filled in the photo. Teats look nice size to hand milk. Can't think of any disadvantage of long lactation as long as the nutritional needs are met. I would want to taste the milk!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I really like her. :thumbup: It's hard to give an accurate critique, since she's stretched out in the rear. But I think her udder looks good, and she has a really nice dairy style. I can't tell what her rear leg angulation is like from her stack, but I'd say she looks pretty good overall. 

Not every goat can do a long lactation, so if she's gone this long and still going strong, that's a good thing! I would definitely taste the milk before buying her though, like Freedomstar said. Do you know if she's been tested for CAE/CL?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think she looks like a great family milker. She isn't very old, so you could have her with you for a long time, and she will make even more milk after she kids again. I agree you ought to taste her milk. One thing is that her milk is likely not very high fat. But she will give you a lot of it. And you might be able to milk her for years, if you keep her well fed enough without having to breed her often. I think she looks great for what you want.

Jan


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How exciting for you... picking out your first goat! She looks really nice, and looks like a nice milkable udder.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. After such encouraging feedback I'll call on her tomorrow! I've been thinking about her for a week. Hopefully she's still available. I'll be sure to try her milk and go from there. 

I'll let you all know how it goes :dance:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I think for your first family milker she would be perfect. I have always liked the sables and if she has the nice mellow saanen temperament then that would be good for you to start with.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You could do a lot worse. Long lactation is better than dried up. IMO.
You would be sort of paying full price for a goat like her. It would be
nice if she had been freshened more recently or was bred already for
that money. If that is her udder full, I'm a little skeptical about her
milking 1 gallon per day.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Update: I spoke with her owner this morning. They are selling her because they milk 14 does right now and she takes longer then the others, about 5-7 minutes in all. Her openings are small and that makes her more difficult. Since I've never milked before the seller volunteered to let me milk some of the easier milkers so I would know the difference. The seller came off as knowledgeable and forthcoming. Myrle was wild when they acquired her and is tame now but not overly friendly. I figure Myrtle is worth looking at and if nothing else I'll come away having milked my first goat. We set up an appointment this Saturday.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

cool!!!! have fun!


----------



## teralex (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice looking goat Michelle. Two things come to mind that may be of help to you. Goats need companionship. A single goat may end up very unhappy, become a complete nuisance trying to get out, noisy etc. Best is to have at least two. If you cant have another goat well then any other herbivore such as a horse, donkey, sheep, etc will help. Though it is best if they are of a small or mini breed. To make sure how much milk she realy is giving you should go milk her two days in a row. Some sellers can hold off on milking the doe the day before so the goat accumulates more milk than usual. But if you go two days in a row. You won´t be tricked. She seems to have nice udders to milk and if she is a long milker thats an advantage.The small openings can be tedious. She may open up after two or three kiddings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: Nice... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm glad the seller seems like a good person to work with... Good luck!


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

How did it go? Did you milk your first goat today?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Did you go see her? How did it go?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Sorry for the slow update. Yesterday was a huge success. We did not end up selecting Myrtle. She was nice enough but too tricky to milk and handle for a first goat. Instead we are the proud owners of a 3 year old second freshener Snubian. She's 3/4 Nubian with 1/4 of Saanen and freshened 2 months ago. She's exceptionally friendly, tasty milk and a dream to milk. She is going to be a perfect addition to our family.

The breeder's facility was clean. The goat were all shiny and well cared for. But it was also a learning experience. All my careful research of what makes an ideal dairy goat went right out the window when confronted with 20+ of the little darlings in person. Their were all ages and colors. I couldn't tell one goat from the next after about 5 minutes. I must have asked a dozen times "what's that one's name?" or "who's baby is that?" and "what one is due soon?" Dolly (the goat we purchased) stood out because she was one of the largest and would stick with us as we walked around. Dolly belonged to the lady's daughter and was being sold to earn some money for rodeo. She only agreed to sell her after she met us and we "passed muster".

We pick Dolly up in 3 weeks after we are settled in our new home. I've also been invited back to milk anytime and intend to take full advantage of this. I'm torn about what I want for a second goat. They will have some bottle babies available when we pick up. It would be 2-4weeks old. Is a baby a good companion for the older doe? Or is it best to get a second adult goat? I'm going to a goat show next week (other post in newbie forum). So I'm sure I can find another adult if that's best. I'm trying to start with just 2 goats to accommodate for goat-flation in the coming years.

Thank again everyone! Your encouragement and advice made this go much smoother.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like you made an excellent choice. Easy to milk, second freshener AND only two months into it, very good. I can't answer your question about kids as companions for adults but I can tell you kids really enjoy the company of other kids... they are so playful. I just got my first doe in June, a mini Nubian, and I liked her so much that I went back to the breeder for a second doe a few weeks later. Two does and I still didn't seem to have enough milk to share so last week I bought a full size Toggenberg. So I guess goat-flation can happen even before you breed your does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. Sounds like a good goat for you. I would suggest another adult. Some adults don't like kids around and could hurt a young kid like that. If you don't want 2 milkers, then maybe buy a yearling or something. Good luck on your search.


----------

